# Hybrid Vehicle 3 phase AC power export



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

By exported, do you mean using the vehicles battery pack to power the house in a power outage?


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you for your question. No it's not to power a house during outages, but not excluded. 
I have a unit that needs to be transferred from place to place. It requires 3 phase connection 240 volts up to 30 kW. During my research I find out that battery will see its end very soon under big loads and multiple cycles. 
I start thinking about possibilities of making connection to 3 phase AC system under hood of hybrid car. The only info I find online that Hybrid motor generator
power is 35 kW and up(depends on a make and model). 
My thoughts is based on VIAmotors idea with their hybrid cargo vans and trucks.
They are offering power export of up to 16kW when vehicle is not moving. 
So it make me think that it may be possible with Hybrid car.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

RedefinePL said:


> I
> P.S. Information about HV motor generators specifications on the web is close to zero


You do not give folks like ORNL and hobbit and the rest of prius fandom enough credit then.


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not stingy with credits.) Where I may find them?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

try a google search on 'DC to 3 phase inverters' . Plenty of vendors out there.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not sure whether this applies to your question or not, but your question reminded me of my own. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/120v-ac-controller-120v-ac-inverteri-130930.html

I reread the thread and it leads me to the conclusion that your better bet would be to have a standalone inverter that outputs what you need it to output from your battery, rather than trying to convince the VFD that drives your motors to output to an external load.

If I have misunderstood your intent regarding the AC 3 phase "export", please explain? 

Perhaps you were intending to use the generator side of the hybrids engine/generator (which charges the battery) to power your external load?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

you can also throw a 3 phase generator on a trailer, then you can still drive the hybrid after you use it to tow the generator to the site. Probably find a generator for less than $1000 with some elbow grease.


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

akseminole said:


> I'm not sure whether this applies to your question or not, but your question reminded me of my own. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/120v-ac-controller-120v-ac-inverteri-130930.html
> 
> I reread the thread and it leads me to the conclusion that your better bet would be to have a standalone inverter that outputs what you need it to output from your battery, rather than trying to convince the VFD that drives your motors to output to an external load.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link akseminole. 
I read it through. My head is about to blowup)))). Learning stars now.
Wasn't able to find a conclusion.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

RedefinePL said:


> Wasn't able to find a conclusion.


All the more reason to buy a generator...


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

dcb said:


> you can also throw a 3 phase generator on a trailer, then you can still drive the hybrid after you use it to tow the generator to the site. Probably find a generator for less than $1000 with some elbow grease.


Good point dcb. 
We are not looking for ease way to go)))) 
It just all metter of limited space inside the vehicle, limited vehicle payload, generator efficiency, emissions and price. 
If the performance (efficiency, emissions, gas consumption) of HV with its generator will overcome performance of an separate unit generator + additional trailer to transport it. 
I think is better to go with HV...?


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

Original thought was to withdraw 3 phase AS out of the HV.
So here is the mind flow: 
HV battery is on average 5kW. If we need 30kW, could it keep up with the load? 
Looks like it will abuse a battery.
Then the idea came to go directly to HV power generator and drain it from there. 
But have no idea what HV generator may deliver at ICE idling speeds. And how to make ICE to idle on hybrid car?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

This is ridiculous.

Welcome to diyelectriccar btw


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Are you looking to make 60 Hz 3 phase AC from the hybrid electric motor drive inverter--is this your idea?

What do you want to use it for--are you trying to supply power for a 3 phase machine tool?


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

kennybobby said:


> Are you looking to make 60 Hz 3 phase AC from the hybrid electric motor drive inverter--is this your idea?
> 
> What do you want to use it for--are you trying to supply power for a 3 phase machine tool?


You got it absolutely right. 60 Hz 3 phase AC. 
I'm thinking it's not necessary have to go through car inverter. We may add another transformer or stabilizer(or what ever it needs) to get to those 240v 60Hz 3 phase. So we will not abuse car battery and car inverter. 
Yes, it's for 3 phase machine tool
Do you think it's possible?


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

dcb said:


> this is ridiculous.
> 
> Welcome to diyelectriccar btw










___)))))


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

For visualizing:


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

It might help to fill in some of those question marks if you said what hybrid you have (year make model).


----------



## RedefinePL (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you dcb. 2010 Toyota Prius. 
Can be replaced for other HV that may have a greater generator specifications.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

I use my 2004 prius as a remote office occasionally (bit of notched 2x4 wedged in the steering wheel makes a fine laptop stand, and the center console a fine mousepad).

If I just leave it on, it will turn on the engine when the pack voltage drops below 200v or so (running a small 120v inverter and occasionally AC) otherwise it is off.

There are folks who have used more "industrial strength" inverters connected to the 200v pack, i.e. 
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/guest-blogs/running-our-house-prius-power

there's plenty of info out there on its capabilities as a generator replacer. 
http://www.converdant.biz/plug-out/ http://www.aprs.org/FD-Prius-Power.html etc. but a $100 tow hitch and a $200 trailer from menards will lug a genuine generator wherever you want (I tow w/my prius too).

fyi, your maths are wonky. kw=v*a 50a*230v=11.5kw not 18kw

but the inverters are a bit expensive and not terribly powerful, or you have years of learning to make it slightly less expensive, tow a generator, seriously, or just install a generator and get a cheap trailer and hitch to solve your space problems on demand.


----------

